# O.H. in winter?



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I have not tried it but I have been thinking about it. I have a Brushy Mountain nuc-sized obs hive that was not really intended to be left outdoors. But rigged with a large plastic tube between the hive entrance and a nearby window, it might do pretty well on the second floor workshop over my garage (unheated). 

I'd worry about the adequacy of stores in a single nuc. Maybe stacked, with stores on top?


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

I was thinking you could feed sugar water or maybe candy. It may cause diesntry though. Just wondering if anyone has tried it?


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

feed syrup, but only moderate protein.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is it possible to overwinter a colony in an observation hive inside for say 6 months of winter?

Yes.

>Feeding would be nessasery.

Most likely. You would certainly want to be set up so you can feed both pollen and syrup/honey. You also want to have both on hand.

>Room temp or would you have to cool the OH to slow the eating down?

Mine have always been at room temp. Don't feed them too much pollen or they will haul it out for trash and on cold days it often doesn't make it to the end of the tube so it sometimes ends up blocking the exit. If you give them syrup whenever they are low and a little bit of pollen when they are trying to raise brood, they will raise occasional patches of brood throughout the winter keeping the population up. Sometimes by spring they have dwindled so much that they can't get going. A handful or two of bees from another hive can get them going again.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

Cool I may have to give it a go next year.


----------

